# Overhaul of 2 class of NDHS BB



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Guess there is talk of a three + class system for state BB....thoughts???

It does seem there has been some domination as of late by these private schools in larger cities in the B...should they be moved into a new class??? what about the schools that are A, but just don't have the numbers/talent pool to compete with the big A schools year in and year out???

Would get it too watered down that fans would loose interest???


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

yes it will water it down. What i wish would happen is private schools had their own district or own region. Anyway the 3 class thing has been proposed quite a few times before so i have no idea what is going to become of it.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

The thing to look at here is......has football been successful with 4 classes?I thnk it has.I don't know of any state that only has 2 classes for BB.I think the small schools are getting tired of the larger class B schools dominating.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

> Three classes a bad idea
> 
> By Scott Throlson, Jamestown Sun
> 
> ...


thought this was a pretty good article on the subject and agree with it whole heartedly.

Ken i agree football has been successful somewhat with the 4 class system. The thing about FB is that there is alot more seperation between bigger class B schools and the small ones. 
For example Team A in FB has a school with 125 kids and Team B has an enrollment of 250. Team A may have 3 or 4 good football players out of 11 every couple year where as Team B has 7 or 8 out of 11. In football it makes a huge difference with the ## of quality players, it takes alot more. I probably don't have to tell you that.

In contrast in basketball every say 5 years even the smallest schools can produce 2 or 3 quality bball players. if you have 2 you probably have a good team. if you have 3 you are probably competing for a region champoinship.

I think one day something will have to be done. Being both a bball and FB coach. I see especially in bball that bigger school teams are starting to siomply overwhelm their smaller opponents with sheer numbers of athletes. The snmall school run a fast paced offense with a rotation of 6 guys, big school runs fast paced with 10 quality players. It makes a difference.

I think for right now the 2 class is fine, but in the next 10 years there should be an overhaul just my :2cents:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

one thing that disappoints me in the class system, Dick Trin and Shilow would be in the lowest class with all the small towns

it's bull****

just throw the class A misfits (dick trin, grovers, shiloh, ryan) into Class A, and let Class B, be Class B

we don't need those misfits


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I still would rather have 3 classes except for 1 thing......travel distance increases dramatically for the larger middle class of schools.Football teams travel over 200 miles to some games.

The thing is.....the smallest schools have the most votes and if they vote to get beat up by the larger Class B schools....who are we to argue.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I somewhat liked the idea of the 3 classes, until I seen some of the schools in the lowest class, cmon, dick trin having to compete with a kulm or a team like that. it's unrealistic, they could compete with the Class A schools right now, and if not, they'd do more recruiting to try compete. An overhaul is needed, but if they do it, do it right.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Another question to ask is what will class B schools look like in 5-10 years....Large CO-OP's, one school in a county, or even regional schools??? There will be very few single city B schools, and the ones that are left will have absorbed failing districts but been able to keep their name...

I'd guess that 9 man football would be on its way out...


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you call 9 man football...........football???? oke:

:lol:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Tator said:


> you call 9 man football...........football???? oke:
> 
> :lol:


We enjoyed it, and it was a wonderful change when we went to 9 man from 6 man.


----------

